# Visiting a city in continental Europe. Which one?



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm planning on visiting some of my continental homies this Easter break. Trouble is I feel spoilt for choice. Last year I visited Amsterdam, liked it, but would, naturally, rather visit a new city in Europe. 
I've come to realise that as a European, I have a rather privilaged access to a broad range of cultures, that aren't too far away, and can be visisted in a weekend.
Ultimately I plan to visit one destination, at least 4000 miles (6200 km) away, and at least one destination in Europe each year, whilst at uni'. Last year it was Thailand and Amsterdam. This year it will be, hopefully, South America and an as yet undecided European city. 
I'm not looking to spend more than ?60 (90 euros) on a return ticket though, which kinda limits my choice.
Prague seems very attractive but is too expensive to fly directly. I was planning on flying to Brno, a cheaper Czech destination, and comuting from there. Or Copenhagen, but I know nothing of this city.
I was thinking about Paris as a last resort. Trouble is the French are the only people in Europe with a nationalism to rival our own. Well, that's not really a problem, but I have been to Paris before, so it's not an ideal destination.
Anyway what do you guys think?


----------



## = n (Nov 17, 2004)

Over 4000 miles of travel to at least two destination a year including South America?

Sounds like fun, but i somehow got the impression (or wrongly assumed) you were a poor student or something, so where'd you get the money (if that isnt too personal a question which it is)?

It kind of depends what youre looking for, for instance i found Bruges in Belgium both nice and very 'attractive', sedate, and probably slow as hell (it would please my grandmother), whereas i found Istanbul (expensive to fly direct) totally buzzing, overwhelming and crowded as hell (potential DP/R hotspot) with lots of smell, noise and skantily clad girls, (some of which ready to drug and mug you). So what are you looking for?


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

having a similar dilemma myself Axel, contemplating Reykjavik or Rome. Apparently Reykjavik is v cool. Look it up on lastminute - whale watching, natural spas, skiing on glaciers etc


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

=n I am a poor student. However I am working all through this easter break, and I'll be working all june and july. I should have just about enough to go to South America for 6 weeks on a very low budget. My parents probably will lend me a bit.

G-funk
Reykjavik or Rome? What does it matter, I'm sure either one will be fantastic. Although Reykjavik would probably be a little too cold for me, I'm ready to put the winter firmly behind me now  .
I've pretty much made up my mind to go to Linz, Austria, and travel up to Prague from there, it's only about 100km. The return flight will only cost ?40 as well!!!!! 
It will be cool.

G-funk, hopw you enjoy Rome or Reykjavic. As a sort of random generator, the equivalent of flipping a coin, take my totally uninformed advice and go to Reykjavic.


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

dublin's good craic :mrgreen:


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

go to barcelona...great city!


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

These are the major cities I've been to in Europe, not counting London - which is still my favourite.

Amsterdam - lived there for a year. You know the story.

Brussels - Fairly mundane. Nice park and some mildly interesting back-streets, but not much else

Rome - Beautiful, staggering, St Peters is incredible, as is the Coliseum. The Forum is a bit disappointing, as is the Pantheon. And if you like Cafe life, then Rome is for you.

Florence - See above. If not more beautiful. And more expensive.

Vienna - Very beautiful, but (disclaimer) the Austrians can be a little dull and the nightlife isn't exactly buzzing. Freezing cold when I went there too (-24)

Munich - See Brussels. Some good bars though. And the chance to see the longest word for 'dustbin' in the world - the German version is about 17 trillion letters long.

Naples - Dreary, dirty, seedy, crowded. Some good museums. Best to go down the coast to Sorrento (Pompei, Vesuvius etc), or if you get a chance, go to the island of Ischia.

Barcelona - See Florence, but cheaper and slightly more industrial.

Riga - Astounding beautiful - very medieval, as are the women, astoundingly cheap, and an astounding chance that you'll be mugged or ripped off.

If I were you, I'd go for Rome. Never been to Paris, and don't intend to !


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2005)

I'd try Budapest or Dresden.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2005)

İstanbul.


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

dylan fan


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

All very nice destinations that you've mentioned. 
I was actually considering a Spanish city, since I've been learning (well sort of) Spanish for a little while, and have met many Spanish people at uni'. By the way Spanish people are some of the nicest people on the planet. However flights were too expensive for my poor old 'so in the red it's pink' bank balance. Also I've been to Spain many times, and wanted to go somewhere new.
So I have booked a ticket to Linz in Austria (hadn't heard of it till a week ago). I will spend Friday night there. Then on Saturday I will travel up to Prague Czech Rep'. I will spend the night there, there clubs are supposed to be awesome.
I will take a camera, and I might even post some pics up on here. I've belonged to this dpselfhelp far longer than most of the regulars today and feel it's time I showed my face.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I love the Mediterranean life style, adore it, everything about it. Italy is my favourite personally, although I agree - the Spanish are the friendliest bunch amoung us europeans. Such passion for life and disregard for petty rules and the common drudgery of life. I'm sure it's a case of the grass is always greener on the other side, but I love it over there.

Never went to Prague..nearly went there for my Stag night, but my ex-wife vetoed that when she learnt the strength and mind-bending quality of the Absinthe over there. We drank a bottle of lesser strength in Amsterdam, and she went barking mad. Hee hee. The evil cow, etc.

Wrap yourself up warm if you're going to Austria. I swear to god it's the coldest country on the planet. I went out on the lash in -24 temperature and it was so cold I started hallucinating. Also, don't drop any litter - you'll get banged up for life.


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

yup, spain was seriously the most laid back place i've ever seen. spaniards really know what is important in life....they know it's not (or at least it shouldn't be) our jobs that define us. it's the people we care about and the time we spend enjoying life.


----------



## = n (Nov 17, 2004)

Axel19- Good luck, travelling is the greatest damn thing. By the way ive started thinking about getting outta this weather too, thinking of Hungary which ive heard good things about, Spain or somewhere randomly cheap (Ljubljana Slovenia being the cheapest flight ive found so far), perhaps we'll bump into each other without knowing . Im pretty sure it was this thread which planted the idea in my mind (after realising i have just enough money). So thanks 8) !


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

=n.
Nice to hear.

Get cracking right away, because Opodo currently have a sale on.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

"Ljubljana" is probably so cheap to travel to because it's impossible to pronounce.


----------

